# Battery Choice and charging conundrum



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Alright so I will try to make this as simple as possible, I like to run my trolling motor batteries completely independent of the other system as it helps me figure out the gremlins if there’s an issue with either system meaning my trolling motor batteries have their own onboard charger and are not in anyway connected to the rest of the boat. This means that I have a total of four batteries on the boat, two trolling motor batteries, a house battery, and a cranking battery. I am running an automatic charging relay for the house and cranking battery so that way it charges the house when the battery for the motor is full. 
Obviously in a smaller flats boat this is a lot of weight. I am not shelling out thousands for lithium, but want to make this as simple and light as possible. Dual purpose batteries interest me, however I do spend a lot of time with the motor off fishing, at the sandbar, etc. and it worries me that I could draw that thing all the way down and be dead on the water. I guess my question is do people have experience with these dual purpose batteries? How much run time on livewell/stereo etc? and can I eliminate one battery if I go to a combo? 
Also, I am wanting to put a minn Kota alternator charger On board to charge the controllers while I am running, will this affect the rest of the system as it will be the only thing tying them together? And with my charging relay will that mess anything up?


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

You are referring to lead, right?

Generally, your are probably looking for a high cyclic battery, example like an Exide Sonnenschien PowerCycle or a design based on TPPL (thin plate pure lead) Enersys and I think Odyssey. But if you have a big motor to start, they will not get you the cranking amps for BIG (the trick at that juncture, is to parallel a supercapacitor).

That Narada (China) ICS also possible.

The fancy usage term is uPSOC operation for the electrochemist is uncontrolled Partial State of Charge.

So while these batteries can do some cranking, I would avoid trying to turn over a motor with a battery that is hot after running trolling motors for hours.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

RaspberryPatch said:


> You are referring to lead, right?
> 
> Generally, your are probably looking for a high cyclic battery, example like an Exide Sonnenschien PowerCycle or a design based on TPPL (thin plate pure lead) Enersys and I think Odyssey. But if you have a big motor to start, they will not get you the cranking amps for BIG (the trick at that juncture, is to parallel a supercapacitor).
> 
> ...


I probably messed up explaining. I’ll still have 2 batteries dedicated to the troller, wondering if I can eliminate the house battery by getting a dual purpose battery and saving the weight


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Why not use one battery as your house/cranking battery & keep a small NOCO inverter/jumpbox on board for the off chance that the house/cranking battery dies?


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Why not use one battery as your house/cranking battery & keep a small NOCO inverter/jumpbox on board for the off chance that the house/cranking battery dies?


That’s a good idea, I guess I’m wondering who’s got the dual purpose batteries and how they hold up? I’ll often go 4 hours with the motor off but livewell/nav lights running or stereo so want to be sure it can bring enough juice.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

WranglerJoe said:


> That’s a good idea, I guess I’m wondering who’s got the dual purpose batteries and how they hold up? I’ll often go 4 hours with the motor off but livewell/nav lights running or stereo so want to be sure it can bring enough juice.


I have a three battery setup on our skiff. Two lithiums for our 24v trolling motor, & one 12v lead acid for cranking & all accessories (sound system, GPS, nav lights, bilge, livewell pump, & aerator). I regularly run a mile or two to a spot, then run three to five hours on the trolling motor only, or the boat sits on a sandbar for that length of time, all the while running the head unit & speakers, GPS, lights, etc. & have never had my battery die. But I do keep a small jump box on board just in case.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

WranglerJoe said:


> Alright so I will try to make this as simple as possible, ....
> Also, I am wanting to put a minn Kota alternator charger On board to charge the controllers while I am running, will this affect the rest of the system as it will be the only thing tying them together? And with my charging relay will that mess anything up?


SIMPLE is using one Optima 34M blue top for cranking/house, and two more for your trolling motor on a two bank on board charger. Odyssey PC1200's are a little better for the TM because of their size/weight and terminal configuration that allow putting them in tight spaces.

Having separate house and cranking batteries in a boat with trolling motor batteries is senseless when using a couple wrenches or jumper cables can fix that problem if it occurs.

Putting a MinnKota Alternator in a boat with a small outboard (<150hp) is a waste because the alternator output is too low to make a difference in fishing time on the water.

The Power Pole Charge is a great product for bass and redfish anglers that have large outboards and run their trolling motor(s) hard.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I use a dual purpose AGM (x2power) as my cranking battery/ house battery. Like you, I have my 24v trolling motor on a separate bank of batteries. Never been an issue. 

I use this same setup in two boats. Just scale the size of the batteries appropriately. Group 34 for my F70. Group 27 for my 250XS. 

I usually carry a noco jump box. I can't recall ever needing it to start my boat, but I've helped a few stranded boaters over the years. Jumper cables to one of the trolling motor batts will work too.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have 3 Odyssey 34M-PC1500ST on my skiff. Two for the trolling motor and one for starting/house, all charged by a Minn Kota 3 bank charger. This is my 5th year with this setup with zero issues. Starting /house has handled the motor(60 Suzuki), Garmin 94SV, lights, 2 pumps, and Fusion stereo with 2 JL audio speakers. The S/H battery is of course charged by the engine while underway. The trolling batteries are dedicated to the trolling motor. The jump box is a good idea.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I run 3 batteries on my skiff, all connected to a Minn Kota 3 bank charger. Two are trolling motor batteries and a single cranking battery. If I got in a bind, I could disconnect a trolling motor battery and start the engine using it. Being able to connect a single plug and charge everything is incredibly convenient.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

very helpful, guys. Right now I have 2 separate plugs to charge the trolling bank and the house/crank bank. So much added weight I feel like it’s killing the potential of the skiff


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

WranglerJoe said:


> very helpful, guys. Right now I have 2 separate plugs to charge the trolling bank and the house/crank bank. So much added weight I feel like it’s killing the potential of the skiff


Dang, that would be obnoxious having two separate chargers. Haha. I have a single NOCO on board charger to charge both lithium banks for the trolling motor batteries & a third bank to charge the lead acid house/cranking battery.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Dang, that would be obnoxious having two separate chargers. Haha. I have a single NOCO on board charger to charge both lithium banks for the trolling motor batteries & a third bank to charge the lead acid house/cranking battery.


It makes it easy to troubleshoot issues which I do like. It’s just plugging in 2 cords when I get home. Definitely pros and cons


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive got a 3 bank in one boat. 

The other has a dual and a single. If I was rigging new, I'd definitely have started with a three bank. But I had the 2 bank first. Added a third battery, and it was just easier and cheaper to add a single bank charger. The noco chargers are so small and light that I'm not sure theres any weight difference between a 3 bank vs a 2 bank + a 1 bank. The Minn Kota in my other boat is pretty hefty though. 

Both setups work fine. With two chargers, I have a short 1' extension cord with a multi outlet on the female end. Both chargers stay plugged in to that, so I never have to mess with multiple plugs or outlets.


----------

